# spay surgery incision healing time?



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

hello guys ! 

My 6yr old golden Meadow was spayed last Saturday. (June 8) 

Anyway I know the sutures stay for 7-14 days. My question is how long does it take to fully heal the incision site. I mean including inside the abdominal wall (?) or they heal the same time ? i mean the skin and abdominal wall.

reason why Im asking is Meadow is a ball crazy. (well most GR I'm sure) every 4pm she keeps staring at me begging to play fetch. 

this is my 2nd girl to be spayed. the first one was a couple of months ago Maya is not really playful so didn't know really how long it took for the incision site to be all healed up. 


PS sorry for my bad English...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My vet used glue instead of sutures but Molly was allowed to resume normal activity (minus swimming -- she had to stay dry for 10 days) after 7 days.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> My vet used glue instead of sutures but Molly was allowed to resume normal activity (minus swimming -- she had to stay dry for 10 days) after 7 days.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Oh ok thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. 

Hmmm that is quite fast. Apparently I don't think vets here in our country (Philippines) uses surgical glue yet... or at least most of vets I know don't use them yet.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vets discharge instruction said 10-14 days leash only walking, no jumping, or rough play. 

Since my Roxy (4 pound yorkies) is a wild woman the vet wanted her to rest for 2 weeks but she had other ideas. She escaped her pen less than 12 hours after getting home. Picked her up at 3pm and by midnight she had jumped out of her pen (3.5 foot high side and a almost 4 foot fall) and jumped on to my bed (3 foot high jump) to sleep with everyone else.

My vet used the external glue on mine with self dissolving sutures inside.


Can you give her the play so that she can play with herself indoors? When Lucky my first golden was neutered he ha to have a ball with him 24/7. He would bounce the ball and catch it himself or roll the ball across he floor and then retrieve it himself. He knew not to run around inside the house! When he was outside he had to be tied and he would play the same game with himself.


----------



## stephsousa (Sep 26, 2012)

We just had our yorkie spayed 12 days ago. The vet did not use any kind of glue so she has sutures in place. She said she needed to be in her crate for 2 weeks!!! Mika's post about her yorkie made me laugh because that's exactly how ours felt about it..not gonna fly. She was pretty mellow though for the first couple of days, but by today (day 12) she is definitely more herself and trying to do all of the normal things she did before the surgery. We have a follow up appt. later this week and i suspect your vet will want to see Meadow again just to check in and see how things are progressing. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

We limited my girls' activity for 10 days. We kept her on a leash outside and prevented her from jumping and running as much as we could. She got her stitches out on day 10 (this past saturday) and they said she could resume her normal activity at that point.


----------



## zyke (Jul 3, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Can you give her the play so that she can play with herself indoors? When Lucky my first golden was neutered he ha to have a ball with him 24/7. He would bounce the ball and catch it himself or roll the ball across he floor and then retrieve it himself. He knew not to run around inside the house! When he was outside he had to be tied and he would play the same game with himself.


I was actually thinking of doing that. But that will just make her want to play more. When ever I give her toys or ball she will bring it to me and make this face like "fetch?" :doh:

as substitute I sit down on the floor and give her head and neck rub until she falls asleep. 




stephsousa said:


> We just had our yorkie spayed 12 days ago. The vet did not use any kind of glue so she has sutures in place. She said she needed to be in her crate for 2 weeks!!! Mika's post about her yorkie made me laugh because that's exactly how ours felt about it..not gonna fly. She was pretty mellow though for the first couple of days, but by today (day 12) she is definitely more herself and trying to do all of the normal things she did before the surgery. We have a follow up appt. later this week and i suspect your vet will want to see Meadow again just to check in and see how things are progressing. Best of luck to you both!


Ah vet will visit us tomorrow. Since our other dogs shots are due. we opted for a house/home service. 



Wenderwoman said:


> We limited my girls' activity for 10 days. We kept her on a leash outside and prevented her from jumping and running as much as we could. She got her stitches out on day 10 (this past saturday) and they said she could resume her normal activity at that point.


oh cool ! thanks ! I guess once the stitches is out Meadow can resume her normal activity.


----------

